# Ford F150 5.4L sparkplugs



## rabbithound (Aug 27, 2009)

Anyone have this done recently? I will be having mine replaced soon (within next couple of weeks) and was wondering if anyone had good experiences or bad with local dealerships? What prices did you pay? How many did they break? etc..... 

Thanks for all responses !!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 27, 2009)

If they knew what they were doing they shouldn't break any.....i have had the best luck when running combustion cleaner thru it first and letting them run until they get hot. Most cases the whole job runs around 350-400 bucks


----------



## rusty11 (Aug 27, 2009)

$350.00 --------- $400.00 to change plugs?????????


I think I will keep on driving Chevy


----------



## thomasr (Aug 27, 2009)

I think the OP is referring to a problem the F-150s had a few years ago.  The plugs were over torqued at the factory and as a result, when time came to replace them a lot were being broken off inside the head.  I think Ford devised a kit with an extractor and then a heli-coil type insert to correct the situation but even with that sometimes the head still had to be removed.  IIRC I think 05 and 06 models were the main culprits but I could be wrong.   I own a 05 F-150 and when times comes to swap plugs I'll probably pay Ford (for the first time ever in my life) to do it.  I've heard of some real nightmares in this regard.


----------



## MonroeTaco (Aug 27, 2009)

Make sure the engine is dead cold. Soak the plugs overnight with PB Blaster or even better Kroil. And be very careful and take your time. Dealers do break them quite frequently, but they have a special removal tool for them. Check out www.F150online.com. There's ALOT of info on this.


----------



## Gaducker (Aug 27, 2009)

thomasr said:


> I think the OP is referring to a problem the F-150s had a few years ago.  The plugs were over torqued at the factory and as a result, when time came to replace them a lot were being broken off inside the head.  I think Ford devised a kit with an extractor and then a heli-coil type insert to correct the situation but even with that sometimes the head still had to be removed.  IIRC I think 05 and 06 models were the main culprits but I could be wrong.   I own a 05 F-150 and when times comes to swap plugs I'll probably pay Ford (for the first time ever in my life) to do it.  I've heard of some real nightmares in this regard.




You are refering to 3 valve 5.4s because the plugs are like none you have ever seen, They protrude past the end of the threaded body and get loads of carbon build up and when you back them out they break the threaded portion off and sometimes the special tool wont even work.  Never had a problem with a 4 valve 5.4 breaking plugs


----------



## Murphy (Aug 27, 2009)

Gaducker said:


> You are refering to 3 valve 5.4s because the plugs are like none you have ever seen, They protrude past the end of the threaded body and get loads of carbon build up and when you back them out they break the threaded portion off and sometimes the special tool wont even work.  Never had a problem with a 4 valve 5.4 breaking plugs



 Correct We won't touch these in our shop 
The job pays 2.5 hours So take your shops labor rate and X that amount 
You do need to do the 3vavle plugs like what was said above Cold engine SOAK SOAK SOAK and hope for the best They do break and will break the tool helps but it isn't perfect


----------



## thomasr (Aug 27, 2009)

Gaducker said:


> You are refering to 3 valve 5.4s because the plugs are like none you have ever seen, They protrude past the end of the threaded body and get loads of carbon build up and when you back them out they break the threaded portion off and sometimes the special tool wont even work.  Never had a problem with a 4 valve 5.4 breaking plugs



So what years were the 3 valve and what years were the 4?  Any problems with the 4.6?


----------



## ryanlt (Aug 28, 2009)

my 04 supercrew 4x4 with the 3v 5.4 is going to the dealer monday to have the plugs changed. we're thinking it also has a bad coil or either injector. its started skipping and lost a good bit of power. they are having alot of problems with the plugs breaking off in the heads. they said they have some type of fuel treatment they run in it to help burn some of the carbon off the plugs before they try to take them out. they say you need to change them to the new type plugs around 60k miles.


----------



## rabbithound (Aug 28, 2009)

thanks for the replies guys... 

ryanlt, I plan on taking mine in next week to have it done as well. The dealership here in McDonough seems to know the issue well.....they said they have never had to pull the heads ...but some usually break....they are charging 350 plus 75 for each plug that breaks. I have found another one in Union City that charges 175 plus 135 respectively ....do the math and if more than 2 plugs break ...the first one is a better deal...and if they all break....the first one is a heck of a deal ......oh well...guess I will just say a prayer and drop her off..... 

Again, if anyone in the ATL area has had this done...woud like ot hear by which dealership and any issues you had with it....

Again.....thanks for the comments guys!!!


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Aug 28, 2009)

> .they said they have never had to pull the heads ...but some usually break....they are charging 350 plus 75 for each plug that breaks. I have found another one in Union City that charges 175 plus 135 respectively ....do the math and if more than 2 plugs break ...the first one is a better deal...and if they all break....the first one is a heck of a dea



Boy, you guys are making me appreciate my old Inline Six.  Changing plugs is about a two beer project, and costs about $10.00.

Very informative thread though.


----------



## ladr (Aug 29, 2009)

rabbithound said:


> but some usually break....they are charging 350 plus 75 for each plug that breaks.



The 350, sadly, sounds right.  The 75 does not for a design flaw from Ford.  The Ford place in Valdosta charged the 3 that broke on mine back to Ford, orginal plugs.

I would talk to that dealer over the issue and then contact the regional headquarters.

I love my Super Crew F150 but will switch to Chevy or Toyota when it wears out due to the expense of changing plugs in the coul over desigm.


----------



## rsm (Sep 2, 2009)

not trying to change the subject on the price, but has anyone ever had a plug pop out of the head while driving?This is a problem on some eariler model 5.4's. I thought someone damaged the threads on mine when it happened, but it was the original plugs. After reseaching a little I found  it was a common problem.


----------



## rabbithound (Sep 2, 2009)

I have read posts which seemed to describe the plugs "shooting" out.....not just popping out...


----------



## rsm (Sep 2, 2009)

yes, when they let go they are shot out the top. I had one bust the coil pack and was laying on the valve cover


----------



## riprap (Sep 2, 2009)

rusty11 said:


> $350.00 --------- $400.00 to change plugs?????????
> 
> 
> I think I will keep on driving Chevy



I would rather change plugs than the engine.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Sep 3, 2009)

rsm said:


> not trying to change the subject on the price, but has anyone ever had a plug pop out of the head while driving?This is a problem on some eariler model 5.4's. I thought someone damaged the threads on mine when it happened, but it was the original plugs. After reseaching a little I found  it was a common problem.



I had a Bosch plug where the center section (porcelain) part let go.

I was doing about 70 down the interstate, and I thought for sure I'd thrown a rod.  Had no idea what had happened.

Odd thing, I could still drive the truck.

As potentially expensive mishaps go, this was way down the list -- the base of the blown plug screwed right out, new plug (Champion) and I was good to go.


----------



## chadf (Sep 3, 2009)

It's sad that you mighb have to pay extra for a flaw from the factory...... I'd fight those charges, it's the problem they created!


----------



## Eric Brooks (Sep 3, 2009)

I work on Ford mod motors every day (my specialty).  The spark plug shooting out of the head was a problem with the hole not having enough threads.  Those were the 2V heads used until the end of 03.  04+ F150s are 3v, and they have the plugs that break off in the heads.  I have done a ton and not broke any yet.  Just have to take it easy.  The heads were redesigned in 2008 and this is no longer a problem.

I don't understand the complaints about the cost.  You change plugs once in what, every 100k miles, LOL


----------



## rabbithound (Sep 4, 2009)

[QUOTE/] don't understand the complaints about the cost.  You change plugs once in what, every 100k miles, LOL[/QUOTE]



I agree wholeheartedly........ I am not so concerned with the cost of having them changed though .... I am concerned if some dealership intentionally breaks 4 to up their bill. I know most folks are honest, but dealerships make me nervous.


----------



## SuthernStix (Sep 4, 2009)

I have an 04 F150 FX4 and If I'm looking at $350 for a $30 plug change that may break off in the head. That's a big concern for me. Cost wise and just dealing with the hassle. With 45K miles no need to worry yet though. Right. I still aint happy about it!


----------



## rabbithound (Sep 4, 2009)

dont know where you are getting the 30$ plug change price from ....the plugs alone are $12 a piece, meaning if you do it yourself.....you are already at $96. Make no mistake, I am not "happy" about it...but it is what it is ....and I was simply asking on here if anyone had experience with the issue......wish I was in Tifton though....I'd certainly deal with one of the posters above.


----------



## Mel (Sep 7, 2009)

rabbithound said:


> dont know where you are getting the 30$ plug change price from ....the plugs alone are $12 a piece, meaning if you do it yourself.....you are already at $96.


List price from Ford for those plugs is $18.  We do them on the menu tune up for $12 each.  They definitely aren't cheap.

I work in parts in the truck shop part of our dealer and it's not a common occurrence for the tech to break them off if they know what they're doing.  I have to charge out the heli-coils very rarely and we do 5.4 3v tuneups once or twice a day. [Used to be more often, but of course the economy is in the dump and nobody is paying dealers to fix stuff.]


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 8, 2009)

SuthernStix said:


> I have an 04 F150 FX4 and If I'm looking at $350 for a $30 plug change that may break off in the head. That's a big concern for me. Cost wise and just dealing with the hassle. With 45K miles no need to worry yet though. Right. I still aint happy about it!




Change them at 45k before the end of the plug gets all the carbon build up and you wont have to be AS scared of them breaking.


----------



## koreanheat257 (Nov 11, 2011)

rabbithound said:


> thanks for the replies guys...
> 
> ryanlt, I plan on taking mine in next week to have it done as well. The dealership here in McDonough seems to know the issue well.....they said they have never had to pull the heads ...but some usually break....they are charging 350 plus 75 for each plug that breaks. I have found another one in Union City that charges 175 plus 135 respectively ....do the math and if more than 2 plugs break ...the first one is a better deal...and if they all break....the first one is a heck of a deal ......oh well...guess I will just say a prayer and drop her off.....
> 
> ...






Take it to Randy Taylor at Mcdonough Tire and Alignment at 97 Racetrack road. 770-957-8833 it wil be alot cheaper and done right. I trust him with my life, very good stand up guy. Tell em Alan Reid sent you and he will take care of you. He used to own one so he knows all about them, but then again he knows everything about every car/truck made. Hes the man, no if and's or butt's about it.


----------



## koreanheat257 (Nov 11, 2011)

Ive personally have done em in my driveway, you just have to go at it. Its one of them things if they are gonna break they are gonna break. You cross that road when you get there. Though i have never had ANY break.


----------



## Full Pull (Nov 14, 2011)

I am doing mine tonight,
My wifes 08 Expd,
I am going to try the E-3 diamond fire plugs.
part# E-3.70


----------



## M80 (Nov 15, 2011)

I've done these trucks, first time ever plugg broke, we bought tool and it worked great getting rest of plug out.

I have to disagree about doing them cold.  We do them now while they are hot and use good penetrating oil.

Think about it, when you get a tight bolt loose, you use a torch.  
We don't use a torch on the plugs, just do them with the truck a normal operating temp.  This stinks cause you got to watch from getting burnt, but this sure is better than having plugs break.


----------



## Full Pull (Dec 3, 2011)

Well I got them all pulled and did not break any and total job only took 45 min,
BTW thoes E-3 plugs are great , Getting 20 mpg before it was getting 18 at best.
We did a 3500 mile trip right after so did the math by hand.


----------



## marcusperdue (Dec 3, 2011)

i did my buddys truck 2 months ago have to change the plugs and coil packs because the gap on the plug gets to big and burns up the coil packs his had 85000 on it did it hot no penetrating oil but used a impact on them the hammering knocks the carbon off the plug so it will fit through the head didnt break any say a guy on youtube do it cold with penetrating oil the way ford recomends and broke almost everyone say another video do  it like i did no broke ones


----------



## Stingray23 (Dec 13, 2011)

I have an 08 F-150 with the 4.6, I had heard that the 06 and before were the ones with most of the plug issues and that Ford fixed the problem since then and plug removal isn't as tricky, still expensive just not as tricky, like I said, this is what I heard. I'm not changing my mine til it starts running rough.


----------

